# DS Memory Expansion Pak



## xXLuigi64Xx (May 10, 2017)

Looking around the web, I've found an application for a slot-1 DS flashcart to send a GBA rom to a DS memory expansion cart in slot-2, and play with no emulators required. My question was: The Nintendo DS Opera Browser came with a memory expansion pak. I had the idea to use this with Rudolph's GBA ExpLoader, but it wouldn't work due to the fact that it wasn't supported. Does anybody know another app similar to this that might work?
Thanks!
Also sorry for bad explanation and wording, if you look up the GBA ExpLoader you'll see what I mean.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 11, 2017)

Some DS homebrew uses the 3in1 as extra RAM, you might be able to use memory expansion pack as a substitute.

Doom
A custom version of moonshell

you will have to dig through the stickys here to find anything that would use it:
http://gbatemp.net/forums/nds-emulation-and-homebrew.177/

---

You posted in the wrong section by the way. Not all slot2 are GBA compatible.


----------



## Vipera (May 11, 2017)

As far as I know, there was a DOS emulator that used the expansion slot, a Facebook app (it's probably incompatible with the website at this time) and Moonshell 2.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2017)

A list of the various pieces of homebrew that did anything with the extra RAM
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/3_in_1_Expansion_Pack_for_EZ-Flash_V#Software

If you want to write your own look up Lick's RAM API.

Nintendo apparently made it such that the opera thing would not be any use for GBA ROMs (something about having it map to later parts of the memory and trying to change memory location of a GBA game would be a complete nightmare), can still be used for the DS homebrew mentioned though.


----------

